# walleye for dinner



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2014)

its not all hunting this time of year. the boys have been slaughtering big slab walleyes trolling along the lake erie break walls at night with big diving minnow lures for the last 2 weeks. they got 80 of these over 8 lbs. they caught 7 in one pass I think there nuts. but every night there slaming them. thats a young mans sport that is im staying home where its warm. . but ima going to eat them if there going to catchem yepper.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm with you ducky, I'll stay home where it's nice and warm. you youngins go catch em, and I'll eat em. Now catching them in the summer is another story. Those are great eating fish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice Dave, we are still waiting for some decent ice up here, to start poundin them "eyes"...
We had a few guys go thru already with the warm weather, they just don't think! 
4 atv's went thru one lake about a week ago, and a truck went thru on winnebago last week, every
year that lake gets somebody..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2014)

This time last year I was sitting on 18 inches of ice. 

This year... I still can launch the boat... Not cool at all, beside the river isnt frozen up yet, which is a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2014)

Had my first walleye about a year ago. Best fresh water fish I've eaten! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 29, 2014)

That is one fat walleye. Much fatter than most of ours here We've got about 18" of ice here in North Dakota. Haven't fished to much for walleyes yet this year but we have been getting into some perch the last few days. 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/70EEE7E1-7D17-469B-8C43-D50E1E5CEBE1_zpsdkwmrbni.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2014)

I've only ate walleye a couple of times, but it sure was tasty. You got some tough boys, fishing from a boat this time of year. Or as my dad used to say, "the kind of boys who'd go bear huntin' with a switch"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 29, 2014)

That's some funny looking fish-- don't look nothing like bass or crappie LOL. I've heard they were some of the best eating along with the yellow perch but I've never had the chance to try them. Someone invite me up that ways for a fish fry!!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> That is one fat walleye. Much fatter than most of ours here We've got about 18" of ice here in North Dakota. Haven't fished to much for walleyes yet this year but we have been getting into some perch the last few days.
> http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/70EEE7E1-7D17-469B-8C43-D50E1E5CEBE1_zpsdkwmrbni.jpg



And some quality perch at that! Nice!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> That is one fat walleye. Much fatter than most of ours here We've got about 18" of ice here in North Dakota. Haven't fished to much for walleyes yet this year but we have been getting into some perch the last few days.
> http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/70EEE7E1-7D17-469B-8C43-D50E1E5CEBE1_zpsdkwmrbni.jpg


great haul there derek i think i would rather eat a big batch of those than walleye but there dam close in that race. man i cant wait for some ice down here , just got every one there own vexlar for christmas no more fighting over them. duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> That's some funny looking fish-- don't look nothing like bass or crappie LOL. I've heard they were some of the best eating along with the yellow perch but I've never had the chance to try them. Someone invite me up that ways for a fish fry!!


barry those are the best eating fish you will ever eat --period !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Dec 29, 2014)

I had to do the same this year as well. Otherwise when the wife went along I was fishing blind. Good thing the kids aren't old enough to go out fishing yet or I would prob be buying a couple more haha


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I had to do the same this year as well. Otherwise when the wife went along I was fishing blind. Good thing the kids aren't old enough to go out fishing yet or I would prob be buying a couple more haha


lol yep we got 3 now theres no comparison to fishing blind . the guys that got them are the guys with the bucket full of fish


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> That is one fat walleye. Much fatter than most of ours here We've got about 18" of ice here in North Dakota. Haven't fished to much for walleyes yet this year but we have been getting into some perch the last few days.
> http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/70EEE7E1-7D17-469B-8C43-D50E1E5CEBE1_zpsdkwmrbni.jpg


That's a fine looking mess of perch! Good eating for sure. I pretty much get em all summer here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2014)

hee gone

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay, I'm hungry... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2014)

You better save some of that for me for when I come down there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

